# To Name Or Not To Name



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

*What to name my F350*​
*While Kevin lusts after my truck and vainly hopes that I may leave it to him in my will, I think I'd like to give her a name. (Sorry Kevin!) *

Can't touch this225.00%Mine, all mine 112.50%Diesel Smoke gets in my eyes112.50%Soft Corrrrinthian Leather00.00%Another suggestion listed below450.00%


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lets have some fun with this! Looking forward to your input!

Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Egregg57...


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Lets have some fun with this! Looking forward to your input!
> 
> Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Egregg57...


Fordus Prime as an offtake from Transformers


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

But as we all know, transformers cars and light duty trucks are GM products.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

"Kevin's truck" ..... I win.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

First On Race Day


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Since it recently tried to kill you, "Christine" seems fitting. At least that's what I named my old F350 when it it tried to kill me.

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish said:


> Lets have some fun with this! Looking forward to your input!
> 
> Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Egregg57...


Fordus Prime as an offtake from Transformers
[/quote]

Love It!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> But as we all know, transformers cars and light duty trucks are GM products.


 HA! What would one expect from a second class B flick!? Ehh?! Fordus Prime!! Excellent!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> "Kevin's truck" ..... I win.


 So.....Drol!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dmbcfd said:


> Since it recently tried to kill you, "Christine" seems fitting. At least that's what I named my old F350 when it it tried to kill me.
> 
> Steve


 Hey! I got an extra belt! And I promise to polish my new EGR valve every 10K miles!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

4ME said:


> First On Race Day


 Yes, well, of Course!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Fordzilla!
The diesel guzzling, fire breathing, smoke bellowing monster!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

How about "Iona" like Iona Ford


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

All good so far! I think a a version of ISH's suggestion, though may be the way to go.

Fordimus Prime is the way I am leaning right now. Yes I can see it now... in the center of the Colliseum...

Fordimus!.. Fordimus...! Fordimus!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> But as we all know, transformers cars and light duty trucks are GM products.


What?!? All GM products?!? Now for sure the Decepticons will rule the Earth!!!!!!!!

JK! Ironhide rocks!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

WYOCAMPER said:


> But as we all know, transformers cars and light duty trucks are GM products.


What?!? All GM products?!? Now for sure the Decepticons will rule the Earth!!!!!!!!

JK! Ironhide rocks!
[/quote]

Oh Yeah!


----------

